
Show HN: TikTok for NSFW Videos (NSFW) - throwawaysiksok
https://siksok.app
======
throwawaysiksok
I have made this with Svelte to learn swiping on the web in a lower level. You
swipe up to change the video as on tiktok. There is a simple algorithm that
never shows you the same video again, which I think is the most important
thing for a nsfw site. It uses the browser storage to keep watched videos for
privacy reasons.

------
Kuraj
I guess it was a matter of time :P

